# Good Cream Line?



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Would this be considered a good cream line for four days of fridge sitting? The little black dots are the markers.

Thanks!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes. But I am interested in hearing about how that cream is. That looks like nearly 40% above your dots. Impressed. What kind of goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I wish we got that much! but our milk dosen't sit long enough befor the kids drink it! lol!


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't taste it. I was just curious and milked her to see how much cream she made so wasn't very hygienic, LOL. I am drying her up. Her milk is very, very good! Sweet and mild. Maa is a mini lamancha. 

I can't wait to see what she produces her second freshening. Thanks guys!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

:leap: :stars: yay. lol


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

You got that from a _goat_?!?!?! Consider me jealous. :wink: Man, I can leave my goat milk sitting for 15 day, and the cream still won't rise. What I wouldn't give to have a goat like yours! That is an awesome cream line, ma' friend. :thumb:


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my I didn't realize. Okay, so if I bred her to a Nigerian dwarf, you think her offspring would produce good cream too? I don't know if I can find a mini mancha buck around here.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I think they would definitely produce good cream, but I can't say if her offspring will have the same milk composition to make the cream separate like hers does.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks! I can't wait to see what happens. lol


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep! Good cream line  My mom gets about the same from her miniature Alpines


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Alpines are such pretty goats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:shocked: That's a lot of cream! The cream from my NDs rises, but I don't get that much!


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I really want to get a cream separator. I found one for pretty cheap.

http://www.ecrater.com/p/6527361/cream- ... h-electric

I wonder if it works?


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Or maybe this one? Its way cheaper. I bet you could rig it up to turn itself. Hmmmm.

http://slavicbeauty.ecrater.com/p/65293 ... tor-manual


----------

